# Genets as pets



## em_40

Hey, I really like the look of genets, but I can't find an awful lot about them, and what I have found has had comments saying it's not true. So I wandered if anyone had experience with them.

Apparently they are much the same as domestic cats in nature. They bond with owner, like a fuss and cuddle but are also curious and into everything like a kitten. However some people say that they destroy house and home, but a kitten can claw carpet etc and run around like a maniac too. Just wandering what they are really like if kept inside all the time. Also if anyone knows what they would be like around children. (I have a 9 month old son at the moment but I'm not thinking of getting one right now, just an enquiry). They can also be fed cat food or ferret food? Can be walked on a harness to get excerise? (might be useful for vet visits) 
I don't have any outside space to build an outside enclosure. They're nocturnal aren't they so wouldn't be able to just keep it in one room at night? Would they destroy the house while I was sleeping? :hmm:

I also love skunks, but they sound like harder work. 

Any info. would be fab. Thanks


----------



## selina20

Tbh skunks given the right care arent that much work at all. They are just like a puppy and require attention and love


----------



## Pouchie

Having kept both - I think a skunk sounds as if it fits what you are looking for better than a genet.

You'd be hard pushed to find a tame genet right now in the UK - they are much more commonly kept in zoo type enclosures. 

In the US they are further along with domestication and kept as tame house pets. They are very nocturnal but then so are skunks.

Both are amazing animals to have the priviledge of.

_______________

Just to add - I wouldnt trust any exotic pet around a 9 month old personally. A genet or skunk could cause serious harm to a baby. Also forgot to say about the smell. Genets give off a civet that stinks to high hell and skunk poo is pretty awful too although neither animal smell in themselves - their litter trays are not for the feint hearted


----------



## em_40

Do you keep your skunks inside all the time successfully? most seem to say that you have to build an outdoor enclosure when they hit maturity.


----------



## Pouchie

not sure why. I think it depends how house proud you are perhaps as they are not always 100% with getting their droppings IN the litter tray.

Mine have lived free in the house and never destroyed anything at all. That said I know that some skunks have been destructive - usually it seems when nest building but its a case of skunk proofing your house like you do when you have a child. You suddenly learn to put locks on cupboards, keep things up high and make sure there are no dangers. 

Its the age old problem - we often get a pet expecting it to fit in with our life and when it doesnt, end up going for an outdoor enclosure instead which is fine but affords the skunk less interaction with you although is still far better than the other option of rehoming which many resort to and a skunk should be perfectly happy living outdoors

In my opinion a good house-skunk owner solves the problems they face and work thir lives around the animal. 

If a house pet is important to you and you have no space for outdoor enclosures then a word of advice.. think very carefully about whether an exotic house pet is going to work out for you. Once the novelty has worn off and you are facing day to day life with what will feel like another child - will the joy of owning a skunk outweigh the downsides?

For me the answer is yes and my skunks are currently out on breeding loan. I miss them a great deal and can't wait to get them back!!!

Can you see if you can meet a pet skunk? It might help you know whether you will get the skunk bug and bend over backwards to keep one or whether it feels too much hassle to fit in with your lifestyle.


----------



## kodakira

We keep Pardines Genets and Large Spotted Genets ( Genetta tigrina ).

None of ours are kept indoors, they have outside enclosure with logs, branches etc. 
To be honest when they are awake they are constantly on the go. They don't destroy things out of malice. They might climb on your sofa andclick the fabric or pierce the leather with their claws and over a period of time it could cause noticable.

They can and do spray, so that is another point to make note of. It does smell !!!.

Here is a link to someone who keeps them indoors, it maybe worthwhile asking a question on his post.• View topic - large spotted/cape genet

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## selina20

My skunk is free roaming in my house and goes for the odd wander onto the balcony. You just have to make sure you dont leave stuff lying around.


----------



## em_40

Well my house is sort of baby proofed anyway because I have a nine month old, I say sort of - it could be better but I watch like a hawk. There is nothing that can be swallowed on the floor, just a lot of toys. Are they good at finding their litter tray? I had a kitten not so long ago which unfortunately got hit by a car which is why I'm thinking I would like something enquisitive like he was but not to go outside, and I've never known a happy house cat. The kitten wasn't very good at finding the litter tray. Hehe, did miss alot when he did find it too. It was frustrating but still loved him to bits.


----------



## Pouchie

They know where the litter tray is but to be honest if they are too far away from it they are lazy little monkeys... Its good practice to have more than one and put paper underneath as they may go next to it not IN it plus it need weighing down/ modifying as they have a habit of tipping them up.

I had my first skunk when my son was not much older than your baby so I had the same advantage - the house was already baby proofed to some degree.

By the way, with regard to house cats, my very first pet was a Maine **** and he was a house cat for two reasons - one was that he looked very expensive and I worried he would be stolen and the other was that Maine ***** are not very streetwise and have no road sense. He was a very happy house cat indeed and when in the garden supervised he hardly strayed 10 feet away. A very personable breed, they talk to you and chirrup. They have such lovely vocalisations. I would replace mine like a shot but he is irreplaceable to me. 

Sorry to keep coming with other options LOL not very helpful :lol2:


----------



## em_40

heh, not helpful suggesting other pets no! hehe, just joking, always good to have lots of ideas and see whats best for us so that the animal is happy and we are happy. 

I don't think I would want to get an expensive pure breed cat though. Although they are pretty cute. I'm not sure we would get anything just yet anyway, but I saw the genets and thought they looked amazing and an animal that looked like that but was affectionate in the same way a domestic cat was sounded too good to be true, hehe. I'd love genets, skunks and racoons the lot! but not got the space, nor money! Wandered what peoples experiences were to with them being housed inside though. Seems in America the genets seem to be more widely available and most people seem to house them well over there, but then, an avarage american house is bigger than the average uk one too, maybe that has something to do with it. 

Will defo look into the skunks more, I particularly like the chocolate ones. Know of any good care sheets for them? 

Thanks for the help 

ps. thanks for the link to the other 'topic' page I'll have a look and see if I can ask that guy a few Qs.


----------



## em_40

Also, We ended up putting paper under our kittens litter tray too! and inside it... really he just prefered to go outside or on paper, also didnt matter what paper or where! that included my sketch book! Also the bed sheets... tut tut, he was a naughty thing,


----------



## Pouchie

em_40 said:


> Will defo look into the skunks more, I particularly like the chocolate ones. Know of any good care sheets for them?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> ps. thanks for the link to the other 'topic' page I'll have a look and see if I can ask that guy a few Qs.


 
Yes - same link as the above genet one kodakira posted will take you to exotic keepers forum. there you will also find a skunk care guide (written by me so it waffles on a bit :blush

there is a whole 'skunk den' section full of info and about 3 threads on genets I think (in exotic chat)

the link is also in my sig : victory:


----------

